# [SOLVED]Plugin do ff x-mplayer2

## mentorsct

Witam, mam ff z binarki, kiedy chce wejść na onet.tv i coś obejrzec to mi wywala ze chce x-mplayer2. Chciałem zapytać jak to dokooptować do systemu? Dzięki za pomoc.Last edited by mentorsct on Tue Sep 02, 2008 8:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

mplayer-plugin albo mplayer-plugin-bin

----------

## unK

Raczej mplayerplug-in  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

Zapomniałem dopisać ze poście ze próbowałem już tego i niestety ten plugin dodatkowo chce kompilować ze źródeł ff. Próbowałem zamaskować tego ff co chce ale wywala 

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.16 (masked by: package.mask)

- www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50" [ebuild])

```

Można dograć tego plugina bez kompilacji ff ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Możesz użyc do tego xulrunnera, masz od tego przełącznik.

----------

## mentorsct

Zrobiłem tak:

```
emerge xulrunner-bin
```

I na dal np na onet.tv nie mogę obejrzeć filmiku.

----------

## SlashBeast

USE="xulrunner" emerge mplayerplug-in ...

----------

## mentorsct

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> USE="xulrunner" emerge mplayerplug-in ...

 

Niestety nie pomogło. Nadal chce "zainstaluj brakującą wtyczkę"...

----------

## szpil

Wtyczka do firefox i po problemie https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/446

----------

## unK

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Zapomniałem dopisać ze poście ze próbowałem już tego i niestety ten plugin dodatkowo chce kompilować ze źródeł ff. Próbowałem zamaskować tego ff co chce ale wywala 
> 
> ```
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*" have been masked.
> 
> ...

 

bug 226367

----------

## mentorsct

A pod binarkę da radę to podłączyć? Bo to chce ff ze źródłem, a ff ze źródeł tak mi zamula ze szkoda gadać.

----------

## unK

No jak skompilujesz mplayerplug-in z flagą xulrunner, to starczy mieć xulrunner w systemie, firefox nie jest wymagany.

----------

## mentorsct

Powiedzmy ze problem został rozwiązany. Ale nie bardzo mnie cieszy oglądanie filmików z onet.tv w mplayer i to jeszcze 2 razy miejszym okienku niż te z przeglądarki. Ale cóż trzeba się i tym zadowolić. Dzięki wszystkim za zainteresowanie sie tematem. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## realkrzysiek

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Powiedzmy ze problem został rozwiązany. Ale nie bardzo mnie cieszy oglądanie filmików z onet.tv w mplayer i to jeszcze 2 razy miejszym okienku niż te z przeglądarki. Ale cóż trzeba się i tym zadowolić. Dzięki wszystkim za zainteresowanie sie tematem. Pozdrawiam.

 

Jak nie cieszy "2 razy miejszym okienku niż te z przeglądarki" to przetestuj wtyczkę VLC, wystarczy skompilować program z odpowiednią flagą.

Chciałem dodać, że działa całkiem przyjemnie, ale ma zły wpływ na przeglądarkę, bo ta lubi się wyłożyć, może to wina mojej konfiguracji, 64 bitowej architektury, nie wiem.

----------

## mentorsct

To nic nie zmienia. Jest praktycznie tak samo, niestety.

----------

